# Handynummern, die mehr kosten als die üblichen Gebühren????



## Anonymous (2 August 2004)

Hallo,

Ich möchte wissen, ob es auch bei Handynummern die Möglichkeit gibt höhere Gebühren abzurechnen(eine Art Handy-0190). Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit bei Anruf einer Handynummer automatisch und unwissentlich umgeleitet zu werden auf eine teure Telefonnummer?

Danke im voraus...


----------



## Mindolluin (2 August 2004)

*Re: Handynummern, die mehr kosten als die üblichen Gebühren?*



			
				Homo nonsapiens schrieb:
			
		

> Ich möchte wissen, ob es auch bei Handynummern die Möglichkeit gibt höhere Gebühren abzurechnen(eine Art Handy-0190).



Nach meiner Kenntnis können Anrufe (oder SMS) auf Kurzwahlnummern teurer sein als normale netzinterne Gespräche.



			
				Homo nonsapiens schrieb:
			
		

> Oder gibt es die Möglichkeit bei Anruf einer Handynummer automatisch und unwissentlich umgeleitet zu werden auf eine teure Telefonnummer?



Sollte eigentlich nicht gehen.

Gruß, Mindo


----------



## Anonymous (2 August 2004)

Danke für die Antwort. Dazu hätte ich noch eine Frage: Was ist eine *Kurzwahlnummer*?

Wenn ich aus dem Festnetz(Analoganschluss) ein Handy anrufe, wird meine Telefonnummer dann auch auf dem Handy angezeigt oder ist dies nur mit ISDN und/oder DSL möglich?


----------



## Mindolluin (2 August 2004)

Kurzwahlnummern sind 4-6stellkige Rufnummern, die aus Handynetzen ohne Vorwahl erreichbar sind. Darüber werden z.B. Stauansagen und sowas angeboten. Aus dem Festnetz kommst du an diese Nummern allerdings nicht ran.

Mit der Rufnummenranzeige bei anrufen aufs Handy: Das sollte eigentlich unabhängig von verwendeten Telefonanschluss sein.

Mindo


----------

